# Spouse visa rejected on financial ground



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello everyone
I applied for spouse visa on 30may2016 unfortunately got rejected.
Refusal received on 24june2016.appeal on 5july2016.documents send on 7july2016.payment taken by tribunal on22july2016.notice pending issued on 10august2016..this IA10 notice was known by applicant after making many calls to tribunal.notice of pending was issued but never sent to me..but after ringing them on phone they email me notice of pending letter on 28/sept/2016.got reply from Global appeal team that application is received in chennai BHC and will b reviewed in due course..taken help from MP. Mp has send a letter to embassy about my case on 24 august..but still waiting for ECM to review my case...waiting while they overturn my decision or ECM upholds his refusal decision....my rejection was based on financial requirements 18600£ issue...my british sponsor annual is more than the spouse visa requirements. Sponsor is self employed and we have sumitted all the docunents of 
HMRC proof of tax payable paid/unpaid
HMRC self employed registration letter
HMRC SA302..this all documents were in the file but ECO has not taken time to look into my file and said in rejection the above points. .........ECO said he was satisfied by all the other requirements...except the financial one..so we appealed as it was ECO Error so are there any chance of overturn...
Any idea how time Will ECM takes for a decision for reviewing after receiving appeal notice letter in which tribunal has given ECM deadline to review case till 22nd nov 2016


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have created a new thread.
Please reproduce the rejection letter in full in order to offer better help.


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank u joppa
I have been in uk on spouse visa from 2012-3/2015.have 2 kids both british.after 2nd pregnancy due some health issues decided to go back to india without applying for extension...I have two british kids n my husband is British.i thought i can go back after app lying for new application.but unfortunately my first application got rejected as we did not submitted the 
HMRC PROOF of registration as he is self employed.so we decided to reapply after april( tax year ).help taken by solicitor he said we had to submit all the proofs of tax payable/unpaid.so again with all requirements we made fresh application in may/30/016 but again ECO HAS made many errors as he has taken wrong bank account not of sponsor while considering my case..and it was mention in letter that two british kids are stuck in india just bacause the mother so help us make reunited as we also angaged in article 8.
BUT here again ECO made an error saying kids are in uk .were as KIDS are in India.so we decided as it was ECO ERROR and may be my case gets over turned but sti?l waiting. 
TIME LINE
First application( hyd)chennai:-1/12/2015
Refused:-13/1/2016
Second application:-30/5/2016
Refused:-24/6/2016
Appeal lodged:-5/7/2016
Documents posted to tribunal:-7/7/2016
Payment taken:-22/7/2016
Notice of pending issued date 10/8/2016 not send to home address.tribunal emailed me a copy notice of pending appeal on 28/9/2016 this was send after requesting 
[email protected].
Request made:- 24/9/2016
Till now date waiting for embassy to review and say decision. Over turn or upheld.
ECM REVIEW DEADLINE :-20/11/2016 
May b this timeline can help anyone.
My case was in chennai but got email REPLY from croydon...I have track my status got this reply.

[email protected]
Thank you for your correspondence. 
Your appeal has now been received here and will be processed within specified time scales. You will not receive any updates from the Global Appeals Centre and no further replies: the Tribunal will advise when appeal has been processed and a final decision made.
Entry Clearance Officer,
Global Appeals Team
UK Visas and Immigration
Home Office
UK Visa Section, 2nd Floor, Apollo House, Croydon CR9 3RR.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You still haven't given the verbatim account of what they say in the rejection letter, without which we cannot really help.


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello Joppa.i have already submitted the appeal.as many people wants to know the appeal processing time.so I want to share it.so people may have idea of appeal timeline from india.as processing time is diffrent in each country.
So kind for the thread it may help many
Spouse/settlement visa time line from india only.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you don't want to know about chances of your appeal succeeding?


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes I want to I will b posting my refusal letter


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Just now I received a email what it means.is my review complted by ECM..is my ECM decision upheld ...PLZ HELP.my case they said its with embassy in chennai....I got this reply after4 daysThank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
International Enquiry Service.

In regards to the escalation matter which was put forward, It results that
this is not relevant to post as all Appeals have to be submitted at UK and
decisions are made by the appeals team in UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. It simply means your appeal will be processed in UK and you have to wait for outcome. ECM review normally takes months, not days or weeks.


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Any one has an idea how much time will ECM take for Review . tribunal has given 28days time to review my case. 2 months passed no more updates till now..very frustrating.....taken mp help but the process is not faster..plz help on this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2-4 months is quite common for ECM Review. They are overwhelmed with the volume of appeals and waiting time is getting longer.


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello Joppa 
I have seen many people got there review done in 1month except from people 
Aplying from pakistan and say how is it to change the thread topic to spouse visa appeal time line....
Then its all upto u


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Re: Settlement / Spouse Visa Appeal Timelines - FROM INDIA Only
Postby 
mightyjo » Sun Oct 02, 2016 7:58 pm

Spouse Visa Refused : May 2016 (Mother OverStay in UK Previously )
Two Kids Both British, Mother Indian , Fist Kid Born in UK During Mother in Uk, Second Kid born in India.
Appeal 7 June 2016
Notice of Appeal 3 August 2016 

Still Waiting till date no Reply yet.

anyone else during this timeline please share your experience.

Any Help Advice most welcome 

it's so frustrating separate from very young kids.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

Connaught said:


> Re: Settlement / Spouse Visa Appeal Timelines - FROM INDIA Only
> Postby
> mightyjo » Sun Oct 02, 2016 7:58 pm
> 
> ...


If you can't post your rejection letter or type it word for word exactly like the original then there is very little anyone can do to help you. He needs to see your rejection reasons.


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Can I attached my refusal letter.its too long to write


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, scan it and post.


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Till date no update from ECM about his review on my application.appeal is waiting game.review deadline for ecm is 23rd nov 2016. Frustrating


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Connaught said:


> Till date no update from ECM about his review on my application.appeal is waiting game.review deadline for ecm is 23rd nov 2016. Frustrating


As Joppa said at reply #11,



> 2-4 months is quite common for ECM Review. They are overwhelmed with the volume of appeals and waiting time is getting longer.


2-4 months for an update is _not_ unusual.

It's not been _3 *weeks*_ since you received notification that your appeal would be sent to the ECM for review. 23 November will be approximately 2 months since notification, which is within the timeframe that Joppa has suggested.


Also, please post your refusal letter so that we can see why you were refused. It's been almost a fortnight since you said that you would scan and post it.


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

On 1st nov2016 I recv email from global team that they will review my case on 1st nov


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

How much time wil it take to review once they said they started work to work on my case....they recv my case on 11 august 2016 n but on 1st Nov they started to work on my case....
And one more thing I would like to ask ; if we have prooved our income thershold more than the spouse visa requirement but tax is unpaid. ...as due date is in january we wil definitely pay before the due date...... will they consider the papers fromHmrc... HMRC PROOF OF TAX PAYABLE but tax is unpaid...
Plz help me m worried v much..


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Any help will kindly appreciated plz


----------



## Connaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Can anyone help me on appeal from India 
plz


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You state, at #19 that the ECO review team will review your case on 01 November... that was barely 2 weeks ago.

The ECO isn't going to just drop everything to review your file on 01 November and render a decisioni that day... it's going to take time for them to read over the application and the reasons for refusal and consider everything in your appeal application. This review will take time to complete and I re-direct you back to Joppa's response to you at #11 - your appeal is being considered but it's going to take time to be ajudicated, especially with a backlog.

In addition to all of this, it's impossible for any of us to give you advice as your case is still being considered. Any advice we could offer would only be speculative as we don't know what the appeals process will decide.

Once a response has been given, we can give you advice on how you might wish to proceed but not before that time - we cannot advise on what has yet to be decided. Your case is being considered and so you will just have to be patient until they pass judgement on your appeal.


----------

